

"Nothing like this will be built again" - theorique
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/rants/nothing-like-this-will-be-buil.html

======
prodigal_erik
Cool. I for one would very much like to see more hacker tourism stories,
though they probably have a higher research cost than fiction. Maybe a
Kickstarter project to at least get Stross and Stephenson some plane tickets…

